# help finding a particular blog (with article on communion)



## willisadair (May 31, 2009)

Long Shot but here goes... has anyone recently seen a sermon posted on Communion from a presbyterian/reformed perspective with the rough outline below? 

I read veraciously blogs a couple times a week and I recently saw a blog from a reformed pastor on communion. I though I book marked it and didn't. Has anyone seen a blog recently where the communion sermon was posted? I think it was PCA blog by can't remember, and mighty google so far has yet to help me find it.

The outline went like this.

backwards (what life was like before communion)
upwards (what life is like because of communion)
downward (what life has been given to us because of communion)
sidewards (how communion effects the church)
outwards (how communion effects our witness)
forwards (what we look forward to in communion)

I'm going to use it next week during our communion service but really want to find the blog/website and thank the author for posting it and to give him credit when i preach it using "his" divisions.


----------



## OPC'n (May 31, 2009)

nope


----------

